# Wild Turkey For Sale?



## Guido (Jul 13, 2007)

I have private land that I would like to try to introduce more Turkey to. Doews anyone know of somewhere I can purchase some? Thanks!


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

You can buy eggs to incubate and raise them, I believe you need a permit to own/buy/sell Wild strain birds.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Here are the Wildlife Conservation Orders for releasing Turkeys.

*3.300 Wild turkey or hybrids; unlawful to release or allow to escape, exception.​*Sec. 3.300 A person shall not release or allow any wild turkey or wild turkey hybrid to escape in this state. This section shall not apply to authorized employees of the department working within the performance of their job.​History: Eff. Mar 31, 1989.​* 


*


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks for posting the actual regulation.

The reason for not allowing the release of wild strain pen raised bird is the danger of them carrying domestic turkey diseases into the wild flocks. 

Plus pen raised birds become implanted with a liking to having people providing them with feed and become a nuisance around farms and residences.

True wild bred and born turkeys may move to feeders in the harsh part of the winter but soon after the snow is gone revert to there wild and wily ways.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Can you contact the DNR and see if they have any programs to catch wild turkeys and relocate to your land? 

Contact Linda Gallagher at MWTHA and maybe she can help?

If I was a landowner I would begin with habitat to ensure the turkeys can survive and thrive. If you have good roosting areas, water and good food sources (keep the preditor population in check) then you should be able to improve your flock.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Gobblerman is right, habitat is the key. Right now, wild turkeys are distributed statewide. They are even some in the metro Detroit region. If you don't have turkeys on your land, it probably doesn't have the habitat they want. If you have good habitat on the track and you have birds in the nearby area, they would be there. Have you checked it out in the spring for gobbling? You really can't judge where the birds will be in the spring during the fall and winter. The flock up and camp on good food sources with good roost habitat close by. Even though they aren't on the property this fall, there may be some there in the spring.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Is your location still Washington? Or now in Michigan?

http://wdfw.wa.gov/wlm/game/water/turkey/management/index.htm


----------



## Guido (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys. I am in washington Mi. i think I will wait until spring to see what I can do.


----------



## UNCLE TUB (Dec 1, 2009)

Gobblerman said:


> Can you contact the DNR and see if they have any programs to catch wild turkeys and relocate to your land?
> 
> Contact Linda Gallagher at MWTHA and maybe she can help?
> 
> If I was a landowner I would begin with habitat to ensure the turkeys can survive and thrive. If you have good roosting areas, water and good food sources (keep the preditor population in check) then you should be able to improve your flock.


  Good luck!! Most of the wild turkey transplant and relocation in lower Michigan was completed several years ago. Perhaps if you contact your local Michigan D.N.R. field biologist you might have a chance at some nuisance birds from your area, but highly unlikely.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Beyond planting birds and even habitat work one way to help turkey numbers in an area is to work on predator numbers in that area. Nest raiders really take their toll on eggs.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Tub is right...your best bet is to start doing everything you can to lure the birds to you by improving the habitat, planting crops, reducing predation (which is just about impossible, for every fox you take out another one will move in, good luck) and asking the DNR IN YOUR AREA to consider bringing you any nuisance birds they trap. 

But except for really bad problem areas, like the GM Tech Center in Warren, they aren't doing any transplanting at all anymore, they're too broke to do anything like that.


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

You just miss them, had 15 in the backyard over the weekend all hens.


----------

